# Making A Strength/Size Routine Part I: Exercise Selection



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

The first thing that has to be considered when putting together a resistance routine of any type is exercise selection. This will factor into the workout duration and split of your finished routine. I’m going to split weight training exercises into two categories (in order of priority): 1. Compound Exercises 2. Isolation ExercisesCompound Exercises These [...]

*Read More...*


----------

